# Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?



## arcDaniel (2. November 2011)

*Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Also ich werde bin zum Ende des Jahres noch einen Plattformwechsel vornehmen, was ich im moment habe seht ihr ja in meiner Sig.

Neu wird nun noch Tower --> Corsair 650D
Mainboard --> EVGA P67 SLI
CPU --> 2x00K

Nun der CPU Kühler weiss ich nicht so recht, hier mal was er erfüllen muss: Soll leise sein, dauerhaft sehr gut Kühlen, denn habe keine lust wenn ich meinen PC übernach mit Folding@Home laufen lasse, dass ich mir sorgen um die Temperaturen machen muss. Und Natürlich wird OC eine wichtige Rolle spielen, will zwar nicht Extrem übertackten, aber Ziel wird es sein das Maximum bei Standartspannung rauszuholen. Ganz wichtig ist mir, dass die Lüfter sich per PWM Steueren lassen!

Der Preis Spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, die Qualität sollte so makellos wie möglich sein warum ich überlege den Alpenföhn K2 zu kaufen. Ich will sowenig Kompromisse wie möglich eingehen. Da ich im moment ja so ne Kompakte Wakü den H50 nutze, frage ich mich aber ob der H100 nicht vielleicht für mich geeignter wäre. Mit dem H50 war/bin ich an sich zufrieden, nur der originale Lüfter ist Schrott, und nach 1,5 Jahren fängt die Pumpe an deutlich hörbar zu werden (was ja bei einer reinen Luftkühlung ausgeschlossen ist)....

Was würdet ihr mir anraten? Vielleicht noch ne alternativen?


----------



## ratmal86 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Hallo,

ich selber habe in meinem PC (sowie vor ein paar Tagen in einem neuen PC eingebaut) ein Alpenföhn Matterhorn verbaut. Der Kühler kühlt jeweils einen X6 Prozessor. Der verbaute Wing Boost dreht im 2D Modus mit knapp 550 RPM und kühlt den X6 jeweils auf ~45 Grad. Das Matterhorn ist aus einem gedämmten PC nicht rauszuhören. In meinem PC habe ich noch jeweils vier 120mm Silent Wings stecken. Das Gesamtsystem ist aus einem Meter nicht wahrzunehmen. 
Ich denke, dass du mit dem K2 dein System auch "Overlocked" sehr gut und sehr leise kühlen kannst. Wobei ich CPU Kühler mit nur einem Lüfter bevorzuge, zwecks Luftrauschen. Das hatte ich bei einem Noctua CPU Kühler, der mit zwei Lüftern besetzt war. Dort hörte man ein unangenehmes Rauschen. 

LG

PS: Wie wäre es mit einem Noctua 140mm oder einem Alpenföhn Himalaya? Die haben größere Lüfter = kleine Drehzahl, leiser und guten Luftdurchsatz
Alternativ würde ich auch mal die CPU Lüfter von BeQuiet oder den Prolimatech Genesis anschauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Ich habe besagtes Gehäuse und den i7 2600, getestet mit dem Scythe Mugen 3 und dem Xigmatek HDT 1284 Achilles und die Temps sind absolut im Keller. Wenn mehr Wert auf die Kühlung legst nimm den Thermalright Macho 02. Die Wasserkühlung dürfte da wohl lauter sein


----------



## butzler (2. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Hallo,
ich würd mal sagen, mach nicht lange rum. Wenn Du Dir jetzt so ein feines Corsair Case zulegst, dann hau Dir doch auch gleich die Corsair H 100 an den Deckel . Mag vllt. nicht das Vernünftigste sein, aber passt auf jeden Fall perfekt zusammen. Und um die Temps brauchst Du Dich dann definitiv nicht zu kümmern. Nur die sehr dürftigen Lüfter musst Du natürlich gegen vernünftige PWM ersetzen. Aber das ist ja auch bei den meisten Luftkühlern nötig.
Wenn es nun doch ein Luftkühler sein soll, würde ich Dir auch gleich zu einem mit 140er Lüftern raten - mehr Kühlleistung mit weniger Lautstärke. In Dein Case passt ja alles rein, hast also freie Auswahl, wobei ich zu dem Silver Arrow raten würde, der kühlt einfach brachial.
Du wirst Dich schon richtig entscheiden. 

mad


----------



## derP4computer (2. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*



> Hallo,
> ich würd mal sagen, mach nicht lange rum. Wenn Du Dir jetzt so ein  feines Corsair Case zulegst, dann hau Dir doch auch gleich die Corsair H  100 an den Deckel . Mag vllt. nicht das Vernünftigste sein, aber passt auf jeden Fall perfekt zusammen.


Ich habe es gedacht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Die Kombination H100 + vier Lüfter kühlt besser als jeder Lüftkühler und kann dabei auch leise bleiben.

Bei deinem Vorhaben, einen 2500K oder 2600K mit Standardspannung zu übertakten, ist die H100 aber unnötig. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle entweder den Thermalright HR-02 Macho oder den Thermalright True Spirit 140 nehmen.

Wenn der Kühler unhörbar sein soll, dann nimm den Thermalright True Spirit 140 2-Fan Bundle und reduziere die Drehzahl der Lüfter auf ~50%.

Einen Testbericht gibt es bei Hardwareluxx.


----------



## Softy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Ich war auch vor der Entscheidung K2 vs. H100 gestanden, und habe mich für den K2 entschieden. Bis jetzt habe ich es keine Sekunde bereut, die Kühlleistung ist hervorragend, und der Kühler ist sehr leise.  

Und sieht bombig aus : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/19794-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii-1014.html#post3590754

Allerdings reicht in Deinem Fall, wie schon geschrieben, ein kleinerer Kühler vollkommen aus.


----------



## froschline (3. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Habe Gestern für die H60 ein zweiten Lüfter verbaut, der wird über meine Automat Lüftersteuerung geregelt.
Die Temps sind 
idle 32 °C bei normaler Arbeit zb Internet 
last 47°C bei einer Stunde Prime 95 und zwei Stunden Crysis2 sind die Lüfter der H60 immer noch sehr
leise jedenfall bei mir nicht Hörbar weil Gehäuse Lüfter lauter sind. 

Raumtemp 22 °C
AMD 945
Pumpe 4200-4300 nicht hörbar 
Lüfter 1 = idle 824 RPM - 980 RPM Last
Lüfter 2= idle 840 RPM - 1000 RPM Last
und das beste kommt noch mehr Platz für nein neuen Arbeitsspeicher natürlich jetzt auch von Corsair 1866. 
Temps ausgelesen von AMD Over Drive und ASUS AI Suite II 

Wie schon geschrieben *TOP Produkt die H60 * würde ich immer wieder kaufen.
Ich würde mich für die Corsair H100,80,70,60 oder Antec H20 920 entscheiden.
Luftkühler "Turm" kommt nicht mehr in mein Gehäuse 
​


----------



## OctoCore (3. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Ist ja immer die Frage, was man wegkühlen möchte.
Beim OC kommt immer irgendwann der Punkt, wo der Leistungsgewinn nur noch erzielt werden kann, in dem man mit der Spannungskeule draufhaut. Da wirds unwirtschaflich, weil die Verlustleistung stärker ansteigt als die gewonnene Rechenleistung.
Wenn man den Punkt nicht überschreitet, reicht eigentlich eine Luftkühlung völlig aus. Die hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass die einzigen Verschleißteile die Lüfter sind. Und die Kompakt-WaKüs unterhalb einer H80 oder H2O 920 können die besseren Luftkühler auch nicht toppen. Die können nur dadurch punkten, weil man mit ihnen etwas mehr Auswahl bei der Montagemöglichkeit hat.
Muss oder will man die Keule schwingen (oder möchte sich einfach diese Option offen halten), hat man ja praktisch keine Wahl, wenn einem der Lärmpegel halbwegs wichtig und der Aufwand einer "richtigen" Wasserkühlung zu groß ist.

Wenn das geplante Gehäuse für den optimalen Einbau einer H100 vorbereitet ist, dann würde ich gar nicht lange überlegen und die H100 nehmen.  Das passt dann doch - und ist eine elegante Lösung. Wenn auch vielleicht überdimensioniert und etwas teurer. Aber eigentlich macht es keinen Sinn, bei einem etwas anspruchsvollerem System wegen einem Fuffi mehr oder weniger herumzufeilschen - man bekommt ja auch etwas dafür, nämlich das Gefühl, dass das System "rund" ist.


----------



## turbosnake (3. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Allerdings braucht man im alle Funktionen nutzen zu können Corsair Link, dann wird das ganze zu teuer.


----------



## OctoCore (3. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Die Kühlfunktion wird ohne Link nicht beeinträchtigt.
Ob man die Funktionen, die Link bietet, wirklich braucht, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Die wichtigsten (Kaffee kochen und Rücken kratzen) sind sowieso nicht dabei.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Danke schon mal für Eure Anregungen, wies bist jetzt aussieht bin ich aber eher zum K2 hingezogen. 

Ich habe Angst von der H100 enttäuscht zu werden, wie gesagt, bin ich im Besitz eines H50 und war von diesem mehr als nur begeistert, leider immer weniger, die Pumpe wird immer hörbarer, beim normalbetrieb Arbeitet der H50 relativ Leise, allerdings wenns etwas Hitzig wird braucht er sehr sehr viel Luft was dann schon die Lautstärke erheblich erhöht, dies bedingt dass die Lamellen so eng aneinander liegen. Bei dem H100 hätte ich zwar ein 240 Radiator welcher allerdings sehr dünn ist... 

Wenn bei einer Luftkühlung mal die Lüfter anfangen zu Rattern sind diese schnell gewechselt, eine Pumpe einer Kompakt Wakü wechselt man nicht mehr...

Da es für mich das Wort Überdimensioniert nicht gibt, habe ich auch mal den Panteks ins Auge gefasst, allerdings hat der Keine PWM Lüfter, hier hole ich etwas aus und stelle mal ne saublöde Frage.

Werden 3-Pin Lüfter vom Mainboard gesteuert? Zu meiner FreakZeit drehten die Lüfter nur auf Maximum, danach PC-Pause und als ich mich wieder in die Materie eingearbeitet hatte, war PWM Normal und ich hatte mir nie gedanken über 3-Pin Lüfter gemacht. Mir ist aber wichtig dass die Lüfter der Temperatur angepasst werden.


----------



## OctoCore (3. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Hängt vom Board ab. Ich habe den Noctua NH D-14, der erst in der brandaktuellen Edition PWM-Lüfter hat.
Mein Board ist aber in der Lage, die nicht mehr zeitgemäßen 3pol-Lüfter der alten Noctua-Edition zu regeln, inklusive einstellbarer Temperatur.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Muss sagen dass der neue Noctua PWM Lüfter hat ging an mir vorbei, in der New war ja nur hervorgehoben dass er für 2011 Sockel geeignet ist. Herzlichen Dank für den Tipp, ist eine sehr gute Alternative zumal man nur gutes über Qualität und Support von Noctua hört.

Weiss schon jemand ab wann die neue Revision/Edition verfügbar sein soll?

Hatt nicht vor ne Boxed Version zu kaufen, wenn aber nicht anders möglich wirds ne Boxed bis der Kühler verfügbar ist (ohne OC dürfte das ja Problemlos möglich sein)


----------



## froschline (4. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

H50 und war von diesem mehr als nur begeistert 

Bei dem H100 hätte ich zwar ein 240 Radiator welcher allerdings sehr dünn ist...  = deswegen hat die H100 auch eine sehr gute Wärmeabfuhr "Länger und Dünner" man kann sie mit vier PWM Lüfter betreiben . Diese H100 hat im PCGH Test vom 11/2011 sogar besser abgeschnitten als Luftkühler NH-D14. Sie hat noch mehr vorteile als ein Luftkühler "Leichter / Kleiner (mehr Platz auf Board) / Aufrüstsicher / " und ein wirklich leichter einbau.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Wie schon gesagt ich habe Angst, dass die H100 mich auf Dauer nicht glücklich macht. Leider sind alle Reviews von den Produkten im Neuzustand, man müsste die H100 z.b. einmal Testen wenn sich 1Jahr im Dauergebrauch ist und das ist dann wiederum nicht interessant, weil man bis dahin eine H120, H200 oder sonst was bekommt und die H100 ersetzt. Bei einem Kühlkörper ist das eher bedenkenlos Der Block Metal kann höchstens vertauben und das ist noch einem Schnellen Putzen auch wieder weg. Habe mittlerweile eine Menge Reviews von Youtube hinter mir, und da hört sich die H100 alles andere als Leise an, also sobald man die Kühlleistung nutzt. Nimmt man nur die leise Lüftersteuerund ist die H100 nicht besser als ein durchschnittlicher Luftkühler.

Was die Grösse angeht, habe bis jetzt noch nigends gelesen dass jemand mit einem Kühler von 1,5kg sein Board beschädigt hatt. Zu Aufrüstsicher, Noctua schein hier Vorbildlich zu sein was die Sockelhalterungen angeht.


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Der K2 wiegt ja "nur" 1kg^^. Wenn Du den Rechner vorsichtig transportierst, am besten im Liegen, kann da nix kaputt gehen.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

In der Regel wird mein PC nicht transportiert und die Topelturm Kühler sind ja auch allesamt sehr schnell abmontiert.

Also ich habe mit entschlossen es wird jedenfalls ein Doppelturmkühler, welcher Marke weiss ich noch nicht --> Schwanke zwischen dem Noctua oder Alpenföhn


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Ich würde mich eher zwischen dem Silver Arrow und dem K2 entscheiden. Die Kühlleistung ist beim Silver Arrow minimal höher als beim Noctua. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch minimal leiser.


----------



## KillerCroc (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Ich habe die H100 mit 4 Lüftern und kann sie dir nur empfehlen


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Würde mich zwischen K2 und Silver Arrow entscheiden da die H100 doch eine Lärmkulisse darstellt!


----------



## KillerCroc (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Die H100 ist leiser als man denkt. Meine Enermax Lüfter laufen nur mit 1200 U und kühlen sehr gut. Laut ist defenitiv was anderes. Und sie ist deutlich besser als ein Lüftkühlung. Bin von einem Noctua umgestiegen, tolle Temp Unterschiede.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Nach dem Vorschlag vom Silver Arrow habe ich mir ein Review von overclock3d.net angesehen, wo der Silver Arrow mit dem Noctual verglichen wird. Und hier zeigt sich dass der Noctua in vielerlei hinsicht. OK der Silver Arrow hat PWM Lüfter, möchte den Noctua auch erst wenn er mit PWM Lüfter verfügbar ist, somit ist dies kein Argument.
Der Silver Arrow ist nicht nennenswert Kühler bei Niedrigen Temperaturen, hei hohen Temperaturen schein der Noctua aber wesentlich besser.

Der Noctua sowie der Alpenföhn bieten Vorteile was die Rambelegung angeht und sollen beide deutlich bessere Anbaukits haben als der Silver Arrow....

Also ich habe bis dato nicht gefunden was dem Silver Arrow gegenüber anderen Doppelturmkühlern einen Vorteil verschaft, ausser den Preis, welcher mir in dem Bereich schnuppe ist. 

@KillerCroc --> wie lange hast du deine H100 denn schon? Also ich habe mein H50 jetzt genau 20 Monate (Ferien abgerechnet wird sie so etwa 18 Monate 24/24-7/7 gelaufen sein), würde sagen das etwa ein Jahr funktionierte sie Perfekt und ich konnte mich nicht beklagen, danach fing sie so langsam an etwas mehr geräusche zu machen, ein Blubbern welches anfangs nicht war macht sich immer mehr bemerkbar. Anfangst wurde meine CPU mit 3,8 nie heisser als 60°C mit einem Lüfter, jetzt mit PushPull (2x 1600rpm) und nur 3,6(7)ghz habe ich Temperaturen über 60°C.... Wärmeleitpaste habe ich erneuert, was die Situation etwas verbessert hat, aber bei weiten nicht mehr auf das Niveau des H50 im Neuzustand. Ich bin mir 100% sicher dass die H100 ne gute Kühlleistung bietet und auch relativ leise zu betreiben ist, ABER wie lange? Mein gefühl sagt mir, dass ehe ich eine H100 kaufen sollte ich mir gedanken über ne richtige Mini-Wakü machen sollte.


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Nach dem Vorschlag vom Silver Arrow habe ich mir ein Review von overclock3d.net angesehen, wo der Silver Arrow mit dem Noctual verglichen wird. Und hier zeigt sich dass der Noctua in vielerlei hinsicht. OK der Silver Arrow hat PWM Lüfter, möchte den Noctua auch erst wenn er mit PWM Lüfter verfügbar ist, somit ist dies kein Argument.
> Der Silver Arrow ist nicht nennenswert Kühler bei Niedrigen Temperaturen, hei hohen Temperaturen schein der Noctua aber wesentlich besser.


 
Lese doch mal die Testberichte der PCGH


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

hast du vielleicht einen Link? ich jedenfalls kann nix Finden


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Hier z. B. ein Test von elohim 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-thermalright-silver-arrow-noctua-nh-d14.html

In der aktuellen Heftausgabe testet der Stephan den K2 und andere gute Kühler ist sehr interessant. 

Ich kann im Moment nur für mich sprechen, ich hatte meine CPU mit dem Silver schon auf 5.4 GHz was vorher mit dem Muggen2 nicht möglich war.  Im Einkaufsführer der PCGH ist der Silver immer noch der beste Kühler auf dem Markt!


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Danke für den Link, und hat aber nicht dazu geführt dass der Silver Arrow mir sympatischer wird, sprich die Nachteile welche ich auf anderen Stellen gelesen habe bestätigen sich, ja bei 100% Lüfter ist der Silver Arrow besser in diesme Test, bei 50% kommen die Temperaturen sehr nahe aneinander teil ist hier der Noctua ja sogar besser. 
Der Noctua etwas lauter ist, ist auch so ne Sache, auf anderen Seite wird das gegenteil behauptet.... Natürlich gibt es auch Messtoleranzen und n jedem Case können unterschiede Entstehen.... 

Somit ist es auch eine Designe Frage und hier gefällt mir der Noctua besser, wobei mir eben der Alpenföhn auch sehr gut gefällt. Allerdings kommt dann noch der Shop dazu, den K2 bekomme ich aktuell nur über CaseKing was für mich bedeutet 19% Mwst + teure Transportkosten. Den Noctua bekomme ich über Amazon welche mir nur 15% Mwst verrechnen (da ich in Luxemburg lebe) zudem ist der Transport kostenlos.


----------



## TankCommander (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, das ist auch gut so. Wäre schlimm wenn jeder Mensch dem anderen gleicht!

Dann wird deine Wahl auf den Noctua fallen. 

Sind wir mal ehrlich im Highend Bereich sind die unterschiede was Kühlleistung angeht, doch Recht gering. Also dann wünsche ich dir viel Freude an deinem neuen Kühler. 

Gruß Tank


----------



## KillerCroc (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Ich habe meine H100 erst seit ca. 1 Woche, sie ist besser als die H70. Die H100 kann man mit 4 Lüftern laufen lassen, wenn das Case groß genug ist.
Aber wie lange so eine "Wakü" gut kühlt weiß ich nicht, weil ich meistens die Hardware nie so lange drin habe.
Die H70 hatte ich 1 Jahr lang und die Pumpe wurde nicht lauter etc.

Aber wenn du nicht hoch ocen willst, dann reicht auch ein guter Noctua oder ähnliches


----------



## arcDaniel (5. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Also ich danke euch schon mal für die Anregungen, dass ich mich für den Noctua entscheiden würde, resp den in Betracht ziehen würde, hätte ich bein erstellen des Themas nicht gedacht.

Hoffe nun nur dass der Noctua mit den PWM Lüftern schnell verfügbar sein wird, dann könnte ich mir den Preis für eine Boxed CPU sparen.


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Dass der Silver Arrow sich nicht vom Noctua absetzen kann, sehe ich auch so - mir ist ebenfalls der mittlere Drehzahlbereich der wichtigste. Und wenn der Noctua mit Volllast läuft, brennt sowieso die Hütte.  Der kommt bei mir nie auf 100% Lüfterdrehzahl. Der Phantek ist ja ganz nett... aber ein bissel teuer. Da kostet eine H100 ja schon nicht viel mehr.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Ich will nun noch ein paar Infos bekannt geben, welche ich heute erhalten habe.

Also der Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 passt nur auf den Sockel SE2011, für andere Sockel muss man die Halterung separat bestellen. Die PWM Lüfter einzeln wird der 120mm im Laufe der Woche vorgestellt, der 140mm im laufe des Jahres, kann also noch dauern. 

Da der SE2011 schon verfügbar ist, wird dieser mit dem Anbaukit für 1155 bestellt  freue mich schon.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Ich hole das Thema nochmals hoch, um einen Mini-Erfahrungsbericht zu liefern. Da man ja hier im Forum einen Ausfühlichen Test über den Noctua NH-D14 findet, ist es zwecklos auf alle details einzugehen.

Möchte aber auf zwei Sachen eingehen, der Halter und die PWM Lüfter

Zum halter, der SE2011 liefer nur den Sockel 2011 Halter mit, für andere Sockel kauft man entweder ein Zusatzkit oder man fragt freunlich um eins zu bekommen (was angeblich geht, man braucht aber ne Rechnung und ich wollte nicht auf den Kühler warten und danach auf den Halter, weshalb ich einfach den 1155 Halter dazugekauft habe.) Die Verschraubung am Mainboard ist anders, was ja klar ist.
Die Halter am Kühler selbst sind von den Massen gleich nur die Feder ist anders, sprich härter und man bekommt somit einen höheren Anpressdruck. Ich habe die Halter der 1155 Version genommen, da ich schon gehört habe, dass die 1155 Cpus bei zu hohen Anpressdruck Probleme machen können. Wollte dieses Detail aber erwähnt haben.

Zu den Lüftern: Es ist ein Y-Adapter dabei, somit kann man die beiden Lüfter über den PWM Stecker steuern lassen. Die Geschwindigkeit bekommt man aber logischerweise nur von einem Angezeigt.
Habe nicht drauf geachtet und bekomme jetzt die Drehzahl des 140mm angezeigt, welcher erstaunlich langsam läuft.
Im Idle fällt die Geschwindigkeit bis auf 250 U/Min und Last jetzt nach 24 Stunden Folding@Home mit 100% CPU Auslastung Maximale Drehzahl 705 U/Min was sehr niedrig ist. 

Diw PWM Steuerung steht auf Standart (im Bios kann ich noch Silent oder Performance einstellen) und die CPU also ein 2700K @ Stock

Die Lautstärke ist den Drehzahlen entsprechend sehr leise 

Ich möchte mich hier nochmals für die Tips bedanken, und kann den Noctua NH-D14 mit PWM Lüftern nur empfehlen!


----------



## OctoCore (18. November 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2 oder doch lieber Corsair H100?*

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos zur 2011 Edition.
Die wichtigste Info ist ja erstmal, das man die Bezeichnung "2011 Edition" wörtlich nehmen muss.
Das der 140er mit 250 Umin noch brav läuft, ist ja schonmal eine Hausnummer.
Meine Non-PWM-Version ist auf 800 und nochwas als Minimum eingestellt, weil ich ihn da nicht mehr raushöre - ob das jetzt daran liegt, dass der Lüfter besonders leise oder meine Platten besonders laut sind, kann ich so nicht sagen - eigentlich gibt der kleinere Lüfter die Lautstärke vor, der läuft bei gleicher Regelung ja immer schneller. 
Und dass der große Lüfter bei Last in deinem System nicht über 705 geht, ist ja auch nicht schlecht - da ist also noch viel Reserve nach oben.


----------

